# When to pick spaghetti squash



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Usually I just leave them till the vines die and they get a nip of cold, but I want to cook one NOW and was wondering if it's too early? They are certainly up to size.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I was wondering that too! This is my first year growing them and I have a bumper crop. Mine are a good size but they are white instead of yellow. Tell us please!


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

I tried my first one yesterday. Boy was it ever good. It was just starting to turn to a pale yellow, but I could not wait. 
So yes you can pick them a bit early to eat.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks! my book for my area (pnw) says the biggest and yellowest ones are the sweetest/best


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I had to yank mine early due to a nasty bout with powdery mildew. Haven't eaten any of them yet. Glad to hear they are going to be OK. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

So how do you cook them?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I also heard you can fry them like hash browns with some garlic, cook it whole first, then let it dry out a little after you fluff it with a fork. doesn't that sound yummy?!


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> I always thought you should wait till they turned a creamy yellow, and you could not push a fingernail in the skin of one.
> 
> Not sure where I got that info from. This is the first year we have grown them and we have some beautiful ones to store for the year.
> 
> ...



Rose. Yes you should harvest them when yellow and tough to bruise.

On the other hand. 
I have been waiting for a taste of one and I just happen to have to go by that patch _everyday_.  That day it got to come back in with me. 

Here, there can be an early killer frost so sometimes I have to pick them early.
I cure them by leaving them in a warm place for about 10 - 12 days. After that they go into a cool area. 
Both on room curing or storage, try not to have them touching.

You can also nuke them. Cut in half, take out seeds, place on plate and nuke on high for about 5 mins. Depends on size and your microwave too.

Yes, they really are very good used as pasta.

Oh and when harvesting try to leave about 2 inchs of stem. I use pruners to take them off.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Harvest S.Squash when they are ready.

A light frost shouldn't hurt the fruit but it will kill the vine.
They _must_ be harvested before a heavy frost.
Picking early if there is a threat of frost, at least for me, has saved many of them in the past. They will cure nicely inside around temps of 70 - 80 F. Which is rather easy with a wood stove going. 
Thats been my experience with them through out the years.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I just did the fingernail test and a bunch were ready--at least the few giant ones I poked. Yes, Rose, before I always just waited till the vine died, then brought them inside like CC says. But I'm glad I can start cooking them. They always seem to keep really well.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

Will any of the 'winter' types actually go bad if left on the vine or can I just go out before the first frosts and pick them all at once?
Or do they turn into wood?
Thanks.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't leave mine on the vine any longer than I have to. Just try to keep up with everything I am harvesting out of the garden.

I've been growing and cooking Spaghetti Squash for years. Yes, yellow when ripe, and the best way is to bake them. I don't bake mine upside down. I halve, then bake mine with a bit of butter and garlic (right side up, covered with foil)- YUM! Before I went completely OFF sugar, I used to sprinkle brown sugar on instead of garlic, when I wanted them more as a treat. I use the cooked squash in recipe's calling for pasta, also, and in casseroles, too. Just blanched a LOT of Green Beans tonight, and there is a bunch of Tomatoes on my kitchen table... Tomorrow, will be concentrating on the Tomatoes & Onions. Then, go out and pick my Spaghetti Squash. Since I grew (5) different types of Squash, I'll have my hands full putting a lot of it up. Yes, will cure & store some, but I also seal/freeze, as well. Any ideas for Patty Pans? I will have tons of white ones!!! Not sure how I had that many, but always happy when anything produces in abundance.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

OK I cooked my first one the other night. Microwaved it, scrapped them out and made a sauce with mushroom soup, garlic, onion, and sourcream. Very good, but the squash was crunchy, is that how it is suppose to be? It was perfectly fine with us but I was wondering about it.


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

OK thanks Rose, LOL, we love it this way, I guess its not quite cooked.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd rather have crunchy than mushy


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh my, I just boiled a spag squash, then fried it in butter, ohhhhhhh, sweet, crunch just right, wait, let me get a pinch of cinnimon....oh, my! I'm sure glad spag squash doesn't have any calories, this is sooooooo goooooood!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

that's it, I'm planting a gazillion next year (there is about 14 out in the garden)


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

That sounds good, lol. My Mother and I live the crunchy way too


----------

